# Meg



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

awww...... she's lovely!  looks like she's asleep in the first picture!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol, she probably was. :lol:


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

but i love the second picure she has little, tiny ears!  didn't you say you had another horse? can i see pictures of him/ her please?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Just posted Willow as another topic! :wink:


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks! i've commnted on them! theyre both lovely!  they both look rather small!? what height are they?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Meg's 15.1hh and Willow is 11.2hh.


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

both quite little then! they're lovely! especially the little grey!  your one lucky person!!!!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, thankyou, I adore them both..

Have you managed to work out how to put your pics on yet? Would love to see some!


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i really can't get it working  i've tried everything! can you help me?


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

awwww cutie!

-chelsea-


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

there both gawjus! i love meg shes so pretty and looks so petit and delectable x love the horses megzy x


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She's a cutie! She looks like a really nice horse.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

awwwww x x


----------



## wee-lyndz (Mar 24, 2007)

aww, lovely, looks good in the last pic.....................x


----------

